
Thousands More Americans to Die in Heat Waves Unless We Meet Paris Climate Goals - rbanffy
https://earther.gizmodo.com/thousands-more-americans-will-die-in-heat-waves-unless-1835270385
======
cjbenedikt
...not just Americans btw....

~~~
Fjolsvith
Probably fewer Americans than others. See my comment on another thread about
air pollution.

------
Fjolsvith
Why does this seem to me to be iffy science? Or even that big of a deal?

We could take all the money invested over the next 30 years in combating
climate change and save ~90k people in the US, or we could put it into
something with real results, such as curing cancer, IMHO.

~~~
ddeokbokki
What's the point of curing cancer if we're all dead?

~~~
Fjolsvith
We won't be dead. Curing cancer will eliminate the effects of air particulate
caused-cancer, negating the massive kill-off of humankind by heat waves.

